# Xbox One won’t get a lot of “stuff” 360 has for “for a while”, admits Penello



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One won’t get a lot of “stuff” 360 has for “for a while”, admits Penello*

Xbox One will miss out on some features Xbox 360 has had for a while now, according to Microsoft senior director of product management and planning Albert Penello.










IGN posed to Penello that Microsoft’s promise of all these great Xbox One features might be miss-selling the console to territories that won’t be receiving them, he replied, “I think even in the U.S., there’s going to be a lot of stuff that was on 360 that isn’t going to be on Xbox One for a while. 

“Y’know, it’s an interesting dynamic that you find yourself in with console launches, but particularly when you’re coming from a super mature platform… in the old days of console transitions, the expectation of what would be moving to the next console was basically isolated to games. And if you think about all the stuff we’ve done with Xbox 360 and how much it’s different in the last ten years, you basically have ten years of innovation, ten years of experiences, and then, trying to take that and build an entirely new platform, with new hardware and a new software architecture.

“I mean, I totally understand people’s frustrations, and it’s hard to give an answer beyond the fact that, from my seat, it’s a console transition and this is part and parcel. There’s a lot of things that we’ll talk about in our vision for the product that aren’t going to be there at launch.”

Then came some Xbox One TV talk, which seems to be Microsoft’s ‘go-to’ topic as of late. Penello continued, “TV, if you want to continue, would be another criticism. We talk a lot about TV and that’s only going to work basically in Japan and the U.S. at launch where you have HDMI-in scenarios, so you’ll say ‘hey, what if I have a terrestrial over the air?’ 

“We won’t have a solution for that right away, but we still sell it as part of the vision. So it’s honest criticism and you’d love to have the new launch be everything that you had before and more, but unfortunately it’s an untenable [proposition].”
What do you think of Microsoft selling this “vision” as one complete package to territories that won’t be able to experience it for a while? Let us know what you think below.

Meanwhile, Microsoft says that 42% of you Xbox 360 owners watch over 30 hours of video content on your console each month.

Source: VG24/7


----------

